# Barbie Make Up



## foxykita143 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, so we have all seen the infamous MAC posters for the Barbie Loves MAC line.






So today, I thought it would be a fun idea for us to recreate our own Barbie looks. You can use the always beautiful MAC pictures, or get even more creative and get your inspiration from a Barbie doll. Have fun!


(I'll post mine up later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Thagetitgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 25, 2008)

no ones done this yet? OMG, i'll have to do this, I love barbie!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 25, 2008)

I’m glad you started this thread.  When this collection was released, so many members posted fabulous photos of themselves; it would be great to have them all in one thread.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is my non-blonde Barbie attempt.... There is lipstick on my teeth in one pic. Doh!

Eyes:
stillife paint
pinkpearl [igment
bright fuscia pigment
chartru paint
chartreuse and golden olive piggies
phloof!
blacktrack fl
mascara

lips
rockin chick
stlye minx

face
stereo rose
shimpainge


----------



## peruvianprinces (Dec 9, 2008)

=editpost&postid=


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is mine for the Barbie green look in the photo...I cant remember what its called! When I find the face charts I will post the name, I did my own twist on it but used all the barbie loves MAC products!!











Its called modern miss! I cant seem to shrink the photos without my dumb laptop freezing!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 11, 2008)

Fashion Pack! This one was a bit rushed...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/IMG_0472.jpg


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 11, 2008)

Mods I am so sorry my PC keeps crashing when I try to re size :-( Help?!


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Dec 14, 2008)

I did a variation of the girl on the left in the MAC ad.


















Products used:
Eyes:
MAC lip pencil in Little Tease
MAC green eyeshadow (I forgot the name but I think it came in a metallic green pot)
Clinique High Impact Mascara
MAC glitter eyeliner in Enbronze
Face:
L'oreal True Match Foundation in W7
Prescriptives blush in Rose Mica
Lips:
MAC lip pencil in Little Tease
MAC lustreglass in Palatial


----------



## kariii (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spoiledkiwi* 

 
_I did a variation of the girl on the left in the MAC ad.
















_

 
HOLY LASHES GIRL.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 14, 2008)

I lovve all the looks especially spoiled kiwi's
that one is my fav what did you use hun?


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I lovve all the looks especially spoiled kiwi's
that one is my fav what did you use hun?_

 
Thanks! 

Products used:
Eyes:
MAC lip pencil in Little Tease
MAC green eyeshadow (I forgot the name but I think it came in a metallic green pot)
Clinique High Impact Mascara
MAC glitter eyeliner in Enbronze
Face:
L'oreal True Match Foundation in W7
Prescriptives blush in Rose Mica
Lips:
MAC lip pencil in Little Tease
MAC lustreglass in Palatial


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to try this one.


----------



## teha83 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kayteuk your skin looks flawless and glowy, what foundation do you use?


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 16, 2008)

I use studio fix in NC15 with some white powder mixed in to make it lighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also use studio fix and prep+prime. And some NC15 pot concealer. 
I also have some crazy skin care regime, but now its just down to some face wash and moisturiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps!


----------



## teha83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes it does thank you!


----------



## foreverymoment (Dec 19, 2008)

REVIVING THE THREAD!











Bare Study
Springtime Skipper
Beauty Burst
Magic Dust
Playful
Whistle
BlackTrack
Ebony
X MAscara
Style It Up l/s
Girl About Town l/s
Totally It! l/g


----------



## foizzy (Jan 1, 2009)

I love all the looks here. I tried to copy the barbie look on the left a while back and am only getting round to putting up the pictures. Here goes!

Photo: Barbie loves MAC | FOTD album | Foizzy | Fotki.com
Photo: Barbie loves MAC | FOTD album | Foizzy | Fotki.com
Photo: Barbie loves MAC | FOTD album | Foizzy | Fotki.com


----------



## Isa_Mo (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi!
I saw this post some time ago, but I didn't have time to try this Barbies' look. I wanted to recreated the "green/pink look" because I love the contrast between both colors... Hope you like it!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

*Products used:*

*Face*
MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC40
Sephora concealer palette
Loose powders in beige and translucid (local brand)
MAC Powder blush Blunt (matte) for contouring
For blush I have used the same pink pigment

*Eyes*
MAC Prep + Prime eye (medium)
MAC Painpot fresco rose (as base for pink area)
MAC Chartreuse and vanilla pigment
MAC Sharp e/s
Kryolan pigment (satin powder eye dust) in pink / another mate pink e/s (local brand)
Violet e/s (local brand) for crease
Max Factor White e/s 
MAC blacktrack Fluidline
Maybelline Define-a-lash mascara


*Lip*
Clinique lip pencil in neutral
Givenchy Lip gloss in pink
A littleo f pigment in pink


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol, It is so funny that Im only just seeing this challenge post.  I did a Barbie FOTD this week
















*Face:* NC 45 Studio Stick, Dark Blot Powder, Milani Pink Craze blush, Jordana Rose Silk Blush
E*yes*: CG Line Exact e/l, Gesso, UDPP, Springtime Skipper, Swimming, Da Bling, Pink Venus, Apricot Pink Pigment, Black e/l, White Pigment, Carbon, Almond Icing(Highlight), Sossi Lashes
*Lips:* NYC Pink Sand lipgloss, MAC C-Thru lipglass


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kiwi I looove loooove love your variation, it looks gorgeous!!

Isa, great job on the recreation, very on point! 

I need to do one soon, I started this damn thread! Lol!


----------



## MorianNoxa (Jan 29, 2009)

I love them all, especially Isa_Mo's.
Lovely jobs girls!


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 7, 2009)

Isa_mo yours looks exactly like the mac ad! wow


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 7, 2009)

As a HUGE Fashion Doll Collector of both Barbie and other fabulous Fashion Dolls - I'm completely loving this thread that Foxy Kita started. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wished in my heart of hearts that MAC would've waited for this year '09, Barbie's 50th Birthday to release their Barbie cosmetic line, but..._oh well!_ Hello Kitty got that privilege to celebrate her 35th birthday with MAC instead.

Everyone's submission is striking and inspirational! It's usually a Doll that inspires a makeup scheme, but here...it's the other way around!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_












_

 
_*Oracle1*_ herself proves to be a real life Pin-up Girl for one particular Doll that was the third in the _Silkstone_ series that started it all and has become extremely collectable in her vast world as Barbie goes! 
It was my favorite when they debuted and still remains so...I was thrilled when _*Oracle1*_ unknowingly paid homage! Good goin'! 

I'd be curious if she knew this Doll existed?

*Exhibit A:* Raven Haired Silkstone Barbie #3 with mint eye shadow from the debut 2001 *Robert Best Silkstone Fashion Model *Collection. 


























These photos are not the _actual_ promo photos by Mattel, but I found these candid pics to show the true nature of the mint colored eye shadow that the Mattel promos fail to show as _their_ photos translate as "Blue" eyeshadow _not mint_ - like what reminded most of _Oracle1's._

To follow Foxy Kita's lead - allow me to offer up a little inspiration to those who'll want to create more looks of our favorite Fashion Doll.

Below are a few pics of some of the best of what Barbie is up to this year to launch her 50th year as these are the latest of the 2009 collection. 

I've also included some pics of a repaint Laurie Lenz did of a _Jason Wu _LiveWire Doll by the Laurie Lenz Doll Studio. 
_Jason Wu_ is the designer who Michelle Obama picked _at the very last minute_ to wear for the Inaugural Ball..._you remember the dreamy ivory gown?_






Jason also designed this Fall dress for her the BW's interview.


























http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/p...allionessa.jpg










_All Photos of BRINJAL Doll by Laurie Lenz_ 


These pics below are from the regular Barbie 2009 collection: 




































As long as Barbie is around I will always find inspiration for my makeup looks...I know you will too! 

Happy Birthday Barbie!

Keep posting the great looks Kids! And yes...Foxy Kita that means you too!


----------



## Krista7 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, amazing dolls! Has anybody done a tribute with the Barbie Loves Stila sets?


----------



## Sparkkles (Mar 25, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## Sparkkles (Mar 25, 2009)

Great post and awesome makeup!


----------



## Sparkkles (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krista7* 

 
_Wow, amazing dolls! Has anybody done a tribute with the Barbie Loves Stila sets?_

 
That would be fun to see!


----------



## Obsidianbbw (Mar 31, 2009)

I am stil learning so be gentle, and I my hair is kinda in a transitional phase
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Attachment 8291

Attachment 8292

Attachment 8293

face - Make-up Forever HD 173
UDPP as an eye primer
NYX Eye pencil in Milk
NYX Eye Pencil in strawberry Milk

Here is how I did it.

YouTube - Mac Barbie Look with Cheap Makeup

NYX Pearl pigment in Lime
Cranberry and Bubble Gum Pink Eyeshadow from my palette
 L'oreal Creme eyeliner in black on upper and lower lashline.

Revlon color stay brow enhancer on eyebrow
Loreal Brown Creame Eyeliner to cut the crease


----------



## kayeeh (May 3, 2009)

Old, but Malibu Barbie look. I forgot what I used other than charcoal brown for my brow fill in and on my lid. I did it pretty close to the face chart, though.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_Lol, It is so funny that Im only just seeing this challenge post.  I did a Barbie FOTD this week















*Face:* NC 45 Studio Stick, Dark Blot Powder, Milani Pink Craze blush, Jordana Rose Silk Blush
E*yes*: CG Line Exact e/l, Gesso, UDPP, Springtime Skipper, Swimming, Da Bling, Pink Venus, Apricot Pink Pigment, Black e/l, White Pigment, Carbon, Almond Icing(Highlight), Sossi Lashes
*Lips:* NYC Pink Sand lipgloss, MAC C-Thru lipglass_

 

i love it


----------



## bambibrneyes (May 21, 2009)

Very Pretty


----------



## sarabethykins (May 24, 2009)

These are old...and not really like the barbie loves MAC ads...but here are my Malibu Barbie and Punk Rock Barbie looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, one of the Malibu Barbie pics is severely photoshopped (I was trying to make myself look like plastic!). I did the Punk Rock one as a tutorial for a friend of mine for Halloween...and of course my little 5 year old wanted it too! Hope you're all having a great holiday weekend!


----------



## girloflowers (May 24, 2009)

i did a barbie inspired look a while back....
http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...otfullface.jpg













the sparkley lips were just.. cos i can.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_i did a barbie inspired look a while back....
http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...otfullface.jpg













the sparkley lips were just.. cos i can._

 
lips are amazing and creative!! gorgeous look overall!


----------



## maira05 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hii everyone! My vacations finally started and now i decided to give a try! I love colorful looks, so here is mine... I'm sorry about the crap lightning and my awful brows... i'm letting them grow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prepare yourselves... there are too many pics and a lot of stupid faces LOL




































here is what i used to get this funny look

face:
foundation -maybeline dream matte mousse #sandy beige
concealer -duda molinos #2
loose powder -payot

eyes: 
all colours from the 120color palette
gel liner #true black from coastal scents

lips:
some drugstore lip pencil with some cheap lipstick


Hope you like it!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2009)

You guys look great!

and Gurloflowers, i love the lips!


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

wow, girloflowers great job!


----------



## lylka (Jul 13, 2009)

Great job maira!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sarabethykins that second picture is Barbie in live form!

Girloflowers you did an amazing job, love the lips and your eyes are gorgeous!

Maira your look is just like the brunette one from the Barbie Loves MAC, good job!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 31, 2009)

edit....


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the look I did for my "It's not Barbie, its Teresa!" thread


----------



## WhippedCrm (Aug 1, 2009)

This is a look I did on my friend Melissa yesterday..this is the first time I have done someone else's MU..I was really happy bc she looked gorgeous to me..she is like tattoo Barbie lol












A Glamour Shot for fun~




What I used:
Eyes~
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
Vincent Longo Ombre de Lueur Vacilante e/s
MAC Wedge e/s
MAC MSF e/s in Natural Flare ( the chocolate colour in the crease)
Vincent Longo brown/black eyeliner
DiorShow Mascara
Chanel soft brown eyebrow definer
Trish McEnvoy Eye Refiner (for lines)
Prestige Liquid Liner Brown

Face~
NARS the Mulitple South Beach
Toofaced Snow Bunny ( also used the white on the eyes)
NARS Orgasm Blush
Hourglass concealor (THE BEST imo)
MAC MSF Face Powder

Lips~
Vincent Longo baby Pink
Alexis Vogel l/l in Adobe
**but then she went over that herself with maybelline brown eyeliner


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxykita143* 

 
_Here are some pictures of the look I did for my "It's not Barbie, its Teresa!" thread













_

 

love the lippie! what is it?


----------



## foxykita143 (Aug 2, 2009)

I believe its Sweetie Cake Lipglass over Hollywood Nights l/s


----------



## glamgyrl (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow I am loving these! This is the first FOTD I've posted here, so let's see if it works! I did this a while ago, right before the Barbie collection for MAC came out.













Here is what I remember using:
Chartreuse paint
Golden Olive pigment
Brown shadow from Revlon Coffee Shop Quad
Fuchsia pigment on eyes, cheeks, and lips (mixed with unnamed VS gloss)


----------



## XOsophiie (Aug 12, 2009)

oh wow i LOVE Barbiieee.. im soo gonna do thisss!!!

good job ladiess ;]


----------



## chocoandmakeup (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## XOsophiie (May 4, 2010)

*this is my purple barbie look :] hope you guys like ittt <3

Face:

MAC MSFN- Medium plus
Nars blush- Madly
MAC MSF- Porcelain Pink

Eyes:

UDPP
NYX e/s - white
MAC e/s -Parfait Amour
MUFE e/s - No. 92
Wet n' Wild liquid liner - black
Cover girl Lashblast Mascara - black




blaahhhhh I cant remember what was on my lipsss lol I think just some victoria secret pink-ish gloss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 4, 2010)

^ Beautiful! I'm going to try recreating this at some point, I love the effect of the bright white!


----------



## mocha_queen (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maira05* 

 
_Hii everyone! My vacations finally started and now i decided to give a try! I love colorful looks, so here is mine... I'm sorry about the crap lightning and my awful brows... i'm letting them grow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prepare yourselves... there are too many pics and a lot of stupid faces LOL











_

 
Pretty! You look so much like Sophia Bush here!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (May 18, 2010)

*Barbie Make Up/ Figure Skating *

I used a Barbie doll as inspiration for my "Circus" program. I needed to amp it up a little because out on the ice under theatrical lighting the make up will look washed out.


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 19, 2010)

it is amazing to see all of these great looks from you beautiful ladies.


----------



## JULIA (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XOsophiie* 

 
_*this is my purple barbie look :] hope you guys like ittt <3

Face:

MAC MSFN- Medium plus
Nars blush- Madly
MAC MSF- Porcelain Pink

Eyes:

UDPP
NYX e/s - white
MAC e/s -Parfait Amour
MUFE e/s - No. 92
Wet n' Wild liquid liner - black
Cover girl Lashblast Mascara - black




blaahhhhh I cant remember what was on my lipsss lol I think just some victoria secret pink-ish gloss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_

 

Very pretty


----------



## Lambie_mac (May 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of barbie looks I did recently. The green one was inspired by the barbie loves mac promo pic.


----------



## MissMagicBite (May 26, 2010)

GaaaWd! I looove this thread & all of your beautiful photos - u all look soooo amaaaaaazing !!!!!


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (May 31, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## AllDolldup31 (Mar 5, 2011)

OMG There are SOO many gorgeous looks on here girls!! AWESOME JOB! I am a HUGE barbie collector so not only did the barbie loves mac collection just about kill me in excitement.. i love recreating it!! i have a few shots.. one is based on the display ad pic of the barbie <3's mac.. another was a my version of '50s barbie (although my head still in a towel haha)


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just found this thread and everyone looks so fab with the barbie themed colours, love it!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 6, 2012)

So pretty! 
  	Great work, thumbs up!


----------



## monley (Jul 25, 2012)

Everyone did such a wonderful job!! =D


----------



## CourtneyKissMe (Oct 12, 2012)

I know im late getting into this challenge.. but I thought why not go back and do them. PRACTICE!  so heres my attempt. Unfortunately I had to take it on my webcam.. cause I couldnt find my good high def camera.. so all the colors arnt comming out..









  	The color shows up a bit more in this photo..






  	Then i realized most of the color got brushed off when i tried to blend>.<

  	i added a bit more purple to the crease/outer corner...









  	i find blending with pigment powders difficult.. i still have a lot to learn!
  	Any criticism?


----------



## loveroxie (Oct 27, 2012)

great barbie looks ladies! im gonna try and do this soon <3


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 12, 2013)

holy s*** Barbie has got some slammin makeup! Might have to give this one a shot! So many fun looks


----------



## Supernova2 (May 29, 2013)

Ok, so this is my very first post on specktra. Thought it had to have something to do with Barbie, because I love her so much. 






  	This is my Barbie look using mostly pink on both eyes, cheeks and lips.


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 2, 2013)

You are ALL so pretty here ladies and are a great beauty inspiration to me!  Love these looks!  vyksyn


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 2, 2013)

You are ALL so pretty here ladies and are a great beauty inspiration to me!  Love these looks!  vyksyn


----------



## IXIXXI (Jul 4, 2013)

Isa_Mo said:


> A littleo f pigment in pink


  	Awesome Barbie look


----------



## CarlaSouza (Jul 28, 2013)

I love all the looks here!


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing!!!!


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 5, 2013)

i will be doing this today, thanks for the inspiration


----------



## DEADDUDES5 (Dec 18, 2013)

why are we obsessed with barbies instead of math? No way that any of you will ever be aristocrats!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 18, 2013)

I think because we are makeup lovers and barbie is so girly and feminine its nautural that alot of people love her look.plus who didn't love thier Barbie as kids doing her hair dressing her up but personally I loved bad girl jem but Barbie is loved by millions all over the world


----------

